# Need help for wife



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

My wife was looking at guns the other day while I was pickig mine up and she says that she saw a Pink and Grey camo revolver but does not know who it was made by. I have been looking but can not find one on the web. Does anyone have a clue as to who may make this? Thanks for any info because I want to pick this up for her. I would go back to the store but they are an hour away. I called them but the sales guy has no clue what I am talking about. Thanks again for any help.


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

Hmmm, never seen one of those, if you find out what it is let us know!

This is all I have seen, but never a revolver... 









After more research I also found this??


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I've seen pink guns.

I've seen pink camo.

But the only pink camo gun I know of was a custom job (and it was an AR15). Raffle for breast cancer research.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

The only revolver that may come close is the S&W Lady Smith, I believe it's a 38 special, but that I've only seen pink grips w/ grey metal and no cammo. If you go to the Gunbroker web site, and click on to pistols, then type in pink any pistol that may be for sale should pop up revolvers and semi-auto's..


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Good on you. I'm assuming you want to surprise her with it. But just dang! There's plenty of pink guns out there. Why? I don't know.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

grey-wolf said:


> My wife was looking at guns the other day while I was pickig mine up and she says that she saw a Pink and Grey camo revolver but does not know who it was made by. I have been looking but can not find one on the web. Does anyone have a clue as to who may make this? Thanks for any info because I want to pick this up for her. I would go back to the store but they are an hour away. I called them but the sales guy has no clue what I am talking about. Thanks again for any help.


My only guess is that she's talking about the Charter Arms Pink Lady










I'd pass and get her something else, Charter Arms doesn't have the best reputation for putting out a quality product.


----------



## stickhauler (May 19, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> My only guess is that she's talking about the Charter Arms Pink Lady
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, the old Charter Arms had a poor reputation, today's production is considered by most folks to be fairly decent guns for one from that price range.


----------



## foto202 (Feb 7, 2010)

VasSigmeister said:


> This is all I have seen, but never a revolver...


I saw this at the gun show last week.
But I don't remember it being black...I acually saw 2 different versions of it.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for the help folks. I've looked and looked and can not find it anywhere. She just wanted something to take to the range to shoot with me. I did find her a gun though, a pink sig mosquito and she pretty much is set on it now. All I gotta do is get it ordered for her now. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Watertiger (Mar 19, 2010)

Jim's Gun Supply does the custom work on any gun, and will do it to your specs....even with pink daisys! Go to his website and you'll see the COOLEST guns ever. Not only in PINK, but flames, camo & other customizations.

When I buy my handgun, I'm drawing up a design & sending it to him!


----------



## jason-hart (Mar 24, 2010)

i saw a pink camo Taurus Judge at my local shop the other day


----------

